# Cabinet lights recommendation.



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 4, 2017)

So I have been pondering this. I bought a couple from Harbor freight but they are battery operated..not to bad, just wish they put out more even light distribution. 
I'd like to avoid screwing them down and outlets but..will take some good recommendations that won't break the bank.
Here is my cabinet:
2 foot light or there about I need.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

Go get this at Kroger's 10 bucks ace has them to electric god. Light
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimT (Dec 17, 2017)

Glass shelves if you can. ,use low profile PUCK lights there LED And work great


----------



## sandchip (Dec 18, 2017)

What Tim said, 3 pucks across the top, and no less than 3/8" thick glass shelves.  Also, I would paint the inside (back, top, bottom and sides) flat white to get the maximum benefit from your lights.


----------

